# Any Seneca Lake Action?



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll be heading out to Seneca over the 4th of July weekend and following week. Anyone still seeing any action out there....crappie, bass, saugeye, etc?


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Good luck! Fished there all day last Friday from a boat. Shallow, deep, trolling, and jig fishing. 1-15 inch and 1 throw back saugeye, maybe 12 small white bass, 1 crappie, and a couple bass between three of us. Not like it used to be. Used to pick up a lot of cats doing this, and always snagged some zebra mussels. None this time. not sure what's going on. hop


----------



## Sabatino925 (Jun 26, 2017)

Lots of crappie dragging minnows around, they are in summer pattern so I generally start off ~15'. Look for areas that have relatively steep drop offs from shore and follow those contours around until you find them.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Saugeye fishing has been pretty tough.


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! Sounds like I'll be prepared to day drink if fishing is that tough. Still nice getting out on the water, kick back and relax.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Seneca is a beautiful lake!! Can't wait till those blues get some shoulders on em.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

A friend and I went out last Monday. Two keeper Saugeye, 2 throwback Saugeye, some catfish, white bass, crappies, blue gills, largemouth bass, and a perch. 17 fish total. 6.5 hours, trolling flicker shads. hop


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

went tuesday morning and white bass were busting the top of the water by the dam, caught five we kept, not fast but got a few, trolling about 7 ft. also a couple of throwback saugeye in about 7 fow. first time I was ever there and a really nice lake, some noise from construction going on at the marina by the dam.


----------

